# Javacomm und Vista 64bit läuft nicht



## Andre_Java (9. April 2008)

Ich wollte meine Javacomm Projekte mal wieder rausholen und musste feststellen, dass Javacomm unter 64bit nicht lauffähig ist. 

Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_05\jre\bin\win32com.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform

Gibt es dafür bereits ein Update? Bei Sun war nichts zu finden. RXTX verweigert den Start mit der gleichen Meldung.


----------



## zeja (10. April 2008)

Schau doch mal ob es 64bit Versionen gibt von RXTX ansonsten mußt du dir das einmal selber für 64bit kompilieren.


----------

